
Elon Musk Lobs New Criticism at SEC: Tesla CEO says ‘I do not respect’ agency - ryansmccoy
https://www.wsj.com/articles/elon-musk-lobs-new-criticism-at-sec-1544411580
======
muhneesh
You love him or you hate him.

Elon is likely frustrated by his limited degree of freedom in his ability to
express himself given his role as a chairman and CEO of a $60B public company.

It takes a unique empathy to understand the nature of that frustration -
you're super smart, super rich, well-intentioned, but you still can't do
everything that you want to do because of the constraints posed by the laws of
our society, which by necessity, adhere to a lower common denominator.

The solution here for Elon is relatively straightforward, though. Continue to
prove out Tesla's business, and get to the point where you can take the
company private.

